# Scoring Question



## civileng68 (Mar 28, 2007)

My friend and I are both new to golfing (about 1 month in now). We are wondering how many MAXIMUM strokes over par to count before picking up and moving on? 

We're trying to get a score but we're not sure whether to count EVERY SINGLE stroke, end up with a 150, or if most people have a max.

Can someone help us with this?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Double the value of the hole, par 4 = max 8....par 3 = max 6....par 5 = max 10 anything more then that and your going to get assassinated by the group behind you if you keep it up. In fact if there's a group close behind you, or more then one group behind you let them play through, that is if you want to get out of that club alive.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

There are two thoughts to this process you are going through.

1. Since you are both beginners and most likely not trying to establish a handicap you might want to pick up after, ohj let's say 10 shots on a hole. That way you will not be holding anyone up behind you.
Now if there is no one directly behind you then go ahead and finish the hole by all means. Count every stroke. After all you really have to count every stroke you take when playing the game.

2. If you are trying to establish a handicap then you could both pick up after the maximum amount of strokes you are allowed to be over par on a hole.
You can find this information in simple terms at this site. 

GOOD LUCK, ENJOY THE GAME:thumbsup:


----------



## civileng68 (Mar 28, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> There are two thoughts to this process you are going through.
> 
> 1. Since you are both beginners and most likely not trying to establish a handicap you might want to pick up after, ohj let's say 10 shots on a hole. That way you will not be holding anyone up behind you.
> Now if there is no one directly behind you then go ahead and finish the hole by all means. Count every stroke. After all you really have to count every stroke you take when playing the game.
> ...





Thanks to both of you for your quick replies. I'll check the link as well. 

Basically here's our situation.

We play on a lit course (down here in SW Fla) and so at night we're never really rushed (especially on the back 9). 

We're not trying to get a handicap per se (I really dont understand handicap stil). 

What we're trying to do is get a score where in discussion with someone, and they ask "what is your score", I know what it is in comparison to other players. If I say I shot a 98, that may mean nothing if the standard of max holes allowed is different than what I use. 

So basically, if time allows, you would suggest counting every single shot and playing all the way to the hole regardless of count?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

civileng68 said:


> So basically, if time allows, you would suggest counting every single shot and playing all the way to the hole regardless of count?



That would be the most accurate way. And it would give you a solid base to realise when your games are improving.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

civileng68 said:


> Thanks to both of you for your quick replies. I'll check the link as well.
> 
> Basically here's our situation.
> 
> ...


There is no actual set maximum for a given hole if you are shooting for score. All strokes and penalties count toward the total. If you are shooting for handicap ( I know you said you aren't, just for general knowledge), then you pick up when you have reached your maximum allowed, and that varies by what handicap you carry. Or you come to an agreement with the people you are playing with as to what is an acceptable maximum. In a situation like this that isn't covered in the Rules of Golf, there really is no definitive answer. :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I would say pick it up after the quad bogey..no need to go any further..


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If you're not being rushed, why pick up at all?

Since you're just getting started, you might as well hit as many shots, and get as much experience as possible.

Plus, then you'll truly appreciate the first time you break 100, 90, 80, 70.


----------

